# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  ARDIAN BUJUPI-shqiptari me sukses ne gjermani

## Shqypnia1878

RROFTE SHQIPNIA ETNIKE !

----------


## goldian

i uroj shume sukses ketij djali

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> i uroj shume sukses ketij djali




po edhe une.a e din se edhe patrick nuo(ai djali i ri ne juri) eshte shqiptar?kete vit na prezentojn dy shqiptar ne televizorin gjerman. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

po ky shqiptari patriku eshte nje face i vertet sa ika mahnitur edhe kta gjermanet po si duket nuk ika punte mire me kolegun tjeter ne juri diter bolen ,pershkak se ky i fundit kishte deklaruare se po te ishte nje homo... do ishte martuare me te po si duket ky patriku nuke eshte i tille dhe kundershtohen pothuaje ne qdo vlersim te konkurruesve per vendine e pare.

----------


## goldian

vertet patrick nuo shqiptar?

----------


## Rina_87

Po babin shqiptar te Gjakoves e nenen zvicrane. mire po duket a  :perqeshje:

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> Po babin shqiptar te Gjakoves e nenen zvicrane. mire po duket a


haha po shume i bukur eshte.

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/wir...am-ende-141560

ne kete faqe eshte nje fotografi me prinderit e patrikut.

----------


## dardaniAU

vertet Ardiani suprstar, veq perpara urime!

----------


## Rina_87

> haha po shume i bukur eshte.


po po duket mire, e aq me mire po duket kur po e di qe eshte shqiptar  :perqeshje: 




dhe mu duk qe haptasi e perkrahte Ardianin sonte. Shume mire Ardiani sonte ke. Shpresoj se do te fitoj se mua ata dy tjeret mu duk qe nuk mund te krahasoheshin me te . Votoni votoni!

----------


## Foleja_

Ardiani jo vetem sonte por cdo here eshte me i miri ne kendim dhe performance. Keta dy te tjeret qe kan mbetur Sarah dhe Pietro kan ze te mire, por asnje vallezim se bejne ne skene ,si te shtangur .Ardiani ishte teper i mire sonte, shpresoj qe te shkoj ne finale sepse E MERITON .

----------


## Rina_87

> Ardiani jo vetem sonte por cdo here eshte me i miri ne kendim dhe performance. Keta dy te tjeret qe kan mbetur Sarah dhe Pietro kan ze te mire, por asnje vallezim se bejne ne skene ,si te shtangur .Ardiani ishte teper i mire sonte, shpresoj qe te shkoj ne finale sepse E MERITON .


E kam keqyre vetem ne fillim dhe sonte finalen dhe shume i mire ke. E meriton e vertete, por ta shohim se a po ja japin fitoren.

----------


## anita340

Ai duhet te fitoje! Duhet ,jo vec per veten e tij po edhe per ne te tjeret! Suksese!

----------


## Foleja_

Duhet te fitoi Ardiani, dhe nuk besoj qe dikush kursen thirrjet telefonike sonte !!!Ai  e ka bere te veten ka kenduar super , tani eshte radha jone , beni thirrje   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rina_87

Kengen e fundit e ka kendu teper mire.  :buzeqeshje:  I lindur per muzike, hallall i qofte.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Sara Engels sapo kaloi e para ne finale te DSDS. Tash pritet cili do te shkoje ne finale ndermjet Ardian dhe Pietro.

----------


## drague

> Kengen e fundit e ka kendu teper mire.  I lindur per muzike, hallall i qofte.


Rina eshte momenti tani

ole skipetaro

----------


## DYDRINAS

Kaloi Pietro Lombardi!

Ardiani u eleminua. Jemi popull i vogel!

----------


## drague

> Kaloi Pietro Lombardi!
> 
> Ardiani u eleminua. Jemi popull i vogel!


i kane qejf pederat ketu ne gjermani :i terbuar:

----------


## Foleja_

Pfff me i miri u eliminua   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Rina_87

> Kaloi Pietro Lombardi!
> 
> Ardiani u eleminua. Jemi popull i vogel!


Katastrofe! Po ai nuk dite te kendonte. nerva me shkonte. Po nejse se po flasim per Europen nacionaliste!  :xx:

----------

